# End of the line



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done John!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

FREEPOP,

Congrats on a very successful year! Now go get your otter! OT


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you all, I don't know about that old stuff :chillin:

Ottertrapper, I've had sets out but nothing going yet and the water is up. I may pull and head to the Clare area for a couple weeks to see if I can make something happen there. They didn't have as much snow so the water shouldn't be as high as it is here.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job on the fur and getting everything sold privately. Its cool seeing all the different colors on those yotes. Job well done and thanks for the lessons.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Anytime huntinfool, just sharing the wealth.

Thanks BigWhiskey and anytime, it's fun to hang out with someone that I share the same compulsion with. Good to see you on here.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice haul, John- Congrats!

I noticed a couple flattails in that wall o' fur. (I guess you don't spend all your time one "The Dark Side"! :lol: )

Season doesn't end for a couple more weeks. Don't quit now!- It's just getting fun! Nothing like trapping in a long sleeve T-shirt!


John


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Freepop,

You definitely had a good year!

I won't be long and this photo will be showing up in the Old Timers Photo Gallery.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

great job on the fur.


----------

